# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  600+ Russian Films with Subtitles

## Hanna

Hello all, Some amazing people at the site "Subs.com.ru" have provided subtitles for 613 (so far) Russian films. The selection is very broad. Everything from very old documentaries, to modern sci-fi and comedies. In order to take advantage of the subtitles, you need to first download the subtitles, and then the film (try rutorrent.org). You need to match the subtitles with the right film, for example, if the subtitles is in two parts (for two CDs), you need to download the two-part version of the film. Have patience with less-than-perfect English at times, as the translators are not native speakers. Convey your thanks to the creators - they must have spent hundreds of hours. Translations of the titles below, are by Google... Enjoy Russian cinema!   *Title*  *Link to Subtitles* *Eng. Title*   12 (2007) 12 (2007), 1 EP 12 (2007)  12 стульев (1971) 12 stulev (1971), 2 EP 12 chairs (1971)  1612. Хроники смутного времени. (2007) 1612. Khroniki smutnogo vremeni (2007), 1 EP 1612. Chronicles of the Time of Troubles. (2007)  27 Потерянных Поцелуев (2000) 27 Missing Kisses (2000), 1 EP 27 Lost Kisses (2000)  32 Декабря (2004) 32 Dekabrya (2004), 2 EP 32 December (2004)  72 Метра (2004) 72 metra (2004), 1 EP 72 meters (2004)  Franz+Полина (2006) Franz+Polina (2006), 1 EP Franz + Polina (2006)  А зори здесь тихие (1972) A zori zdes tikhie (1972), 2 EP Dawns Here Are Quiet (1972)  Август. Восьмого (2012) Avgust. Vosmogo (2012), 1 EP August. Eighth (2012)  Агония (1981) Agoniya (1981), 2 EP Agony (1981)  Адмирал (2008) Admiral (2008), 2 EP Admiral (2008)  Азирис Нуна (2006) Aziris Nuna (2006), 1 EP Aziris Nun (2006)  Айболит-66 (1966) Aybolit-66 (1966), 1 EP Aibolit-66 (1966)  Акванавты (1979) Akvanavty (1979), 1 EP Aquanauts (1979)  Александр маленький (1981) Aleksandr malenkiy (1981), 1 EP Alexander small (1981)  Александр Невский (1938) Aleksandr Nevskiy (1938), 1 EP Alexander Nevsky (1938)  Александра (2007) Aleksandra (2007), 1 EP Alexander (2007)  Алёнка (1961) Alyonka (1961), 1 EP Alenka (1961)  Аленький цветочек (1977) Alenkiy tsvetochek (1977), 1 EP Scarlet Flower (1977)  Алые паруса (1961) Alye parusa (1961), 1 EP Scarlet Sails (1961)  Альтовая соната. Дмитрий Шостакович (1988) Altovaya sonata. Dmitriy Shostakovich (1988), 1 EP Viola Sonata. Dmitri Shostakovich (1988)  Американская дочь (1995) Amerikanskaya doch (1995), 1 EP American Daughter (1995)  Андерсен. Жизнь без любви (2006) Andersen. Zhizn bez lyubvi (2006), 1 EP Andersen. Life Without Love (2006)  Андрей Рублев (1966) Andrey Rublyov (1966), 1 EP Andrei Rublev (1966)  Андриеш (1954) Andriesh (1954), 1 EP Andries (1954)  Анна Карамазофф (1991) Anna Karamazoff (1991), 1 EP Karamazoff Anna (1991)  Анна Каренина (1967) Anna Karenina (1967), 2 EP Anna Karenina (1967)  Антикиллер (2002) Antikiller (2002), 1 EP Antikiller (2002)  Антикиллер 2: Антитеррор (2003) Antikiller 2: Antiterror (2003), 1 EP Antikiller 2: Antiterror (2003)  Арсен Джорджиашвили (1921) Arsen Dzhordzhiashvili (1921), 1 EP Arsene Dzhordzhiashvili (1921)  Асса (1987) Assa (1987), 1 EP Assa (1987)  Астенический синдром (1989) Astenicheskiy sindrom (1989), 1 EP Asthenic syndrome (1989)  Аты-баты, шли солдаты... (1976) Aty-baty, shli soldaty... (1976), 1 EP Ata-Two, Soldiers were going ... (1976)  Афоня (1975) Afonya (1975), 1 EP Athos (1975)  Ашик-Кериб (1988) Ashik Kerib (1988), 1 EP Ashik Kerib (1988)  Аэроград (1935) Aerograd (1935), 1 EP Aerograd (1935)  Бабуся (2003) Babusya (2003), 1 EP Granny (2003)  Бабы рязанские (1927) Baby ryazanskie (1927), 1 EP Baba Ryazan (1927)  Баллада о Беринге и его друзьях (1970) Ballada o Beringe i ego druzyakh (1970), 1 EP The Ballad of Bering and his friends (1970)  Баллада о солдате (1959) Ballada o soldate (1959) Ballad of a Soldier (1959)  Бег (1970) Beg (1970), 2 EP Running (1970)  Бегущая по волнам (1967) Begushchaya po volnam (1967), 1 EP Running on the waves (1967)  Бедный, бедный Павел (2003) Bednyy, bednyy Pavel (2003), 1 EP Poor, Poor Pavel (2003)  Бежин луг (1935) Bezhin lug (1935), 1 EP Bezhin Meadow (1935)  Беловы (1993) Belovy (1993), 1 EP Belovy (1993)  Белое солнце пустыни (1970) Beloe solntse pustyni (1970), White Sun of the Desert (1970)  Белорусский вокзал (1970) Belorusskiy vokzal (1970), 1 EP Belorussky Railway Station (1970)  Белый Бим Чёрное Ухо (1977) Belyy Bim - Chyornoe ukho (1977), 2 EP White Bim Black Ear (1977)  Белый праздник (1996) Belyy prazdnik (1996), 1 EP White holiday (1996)  Белый тигр (2012) Belyy tigr (2012), 1 EP White Tiger (2012)  Беня Крик (1926) Benya Krik (1926), 1 EP Benya Krik (1926)  Берегись автомобиля (1966) Beregis avtomobilya (1966), Beware of the Car (1966)  Беременный (2011) Beremennyy (2011), 1 EP Pregnant (2011)  Берлин (1945) Berlin (1945), 1 EP Berlin (1945)  Бесприданница (1936) Bespridannitsa (1936), 1 EP Bride (1936)  Битва за Севастополь (2015) Bitva za Sevastopol (2015), 1 EP Battle for Sevastopol (2015)  Бой с тенью (2005) Boy s tenyu (2005), 1 EP Shadowboxing (2005)  Бомба (1997) Bomba (1997), 1 EP Bomb (1997)  Борец и клоун (1957) Borets i kloun (1957), 1 EP Wrestler and a clown (1957)  Борис Годунов (1986) Boris Godunov (1986), 1 EP Boris Godunov (1986)  Брат (1997) Brat 2 (2000) Brother (1997)  Брат 2 (2000) Brat (1997) Brother 2 (2000)  Братья Карамазовы (1969) Bratya Karamazovy (1969), 3 EP The Brothers Karamazov (1969)  Братья Карамазовы (2009) Bratya Karamazovy (2009), 12 EP The Brothers Karamazov (2009)  Брестская крепость (2010) Brestskaya krepost (2010), 1 EP The Brest Fortress (2010)  Бригада (2002) Brigada (2002), 15 EP Brigade (2002)  Бриллиантовая рука (1968) Brilliantovaya ruka (1968), 1 EP The Diamond Arm (1968)  Броненосец Потёмкин (1925) Bronenosets Potyomkin (1925), 1 EP Battleship Potemkin (1925)  Бумажный солдат (2008) Bumazhnyy soldat (2008), 1 EP Paper Soldier (2008)  Бумер (2003) Bumer (2003) Boomer (2003)  Бумер. Фильм второй (2006) Bumer: Film vtoroy (2006), 1 EP Boomer. The second film (2006)  В бой идут одни старики (1973) V boy idut odni stariki (1973), 1 EP Go to fight some old men (1973)  В людях (1938) V lyudyakh (1938), 1 EP In humans (1938)  В начале славных дел (1986) V nachale slavnykh del (1986), 2 EP At the beginning of the glorious deeds (1986)  В огне брода нет (1967) V ogne broda net (1967), 1 EP No Path Through Fire (1967)  В созвездии быка (2003) V sozvezdii byka (2003), 1 EP In the constellation of the bull (2003)  Вам и не снилось... (1980) Vam i ne snilos... (1980), 1 EP You can not dream ... (1980)  Варвара-краса, длинная коса (1969) Varvara-krasa, dlinnaya kosa (1969), 1 EP Barbara, beauty, long braid (1969)  Василиса Прекрасная (1939) Vasilisa Prekrasnaya (1939), 1 EP Vasilisa the Beautiful (1939)  Вдох-выдох (2006) Vdokh, vydokh (2006), 1 EP Breathing (2006)  Вдребезги (2011) Vdrebezgi (2011), 1 EP Pieces (2011)  Ведьма (2006) Vedma (2006), 1 EP Witch (2006)  Вельд (1987) Veld (1987), 1 EP Veld (1987)  Вертикаль (1966) Vertikal (1966), 1 EP Vertikal (1966)  Весёлые ребята (1934) Vesyolye rebyata (1934), 1 EP Jolly Fellows (1934)  Весна (1947) Vesna (1947), 1 EP Spring (1947)  Весна на Заречной улице (1956) Vesna na Zarechnoy ulitse (1956), 1 EP Spring on Zarechnaya Street (1956)  Вечер накануне Ивана Купала (1968) Vecher nakanune Ivana Kupala (1968), 1 EP Evening on the eve of Ivan Kupala (1968)  Вечера на хуторе близ Диканьки (1961) Vechera na khutore bliz Dikanki (1961), 1 EP Evenings on a Farm near Dikanka (1961)  Вижу Землю! (1970) Vizhu Zemlu! (1970), 1 EP I see Earth! (1970)  Вий (1967) Viy (1967), 1 EP Vij (1967)  Водитель для Веры (2004) Voditel dlya Very (2004), 1 EP Driver for Vera (2004)  Военно-полевой роман (1983) Voenno-polevoy roman (1983), 1 EP Wartime Romance (1983)  Военно-полевой роман (1983) Voenno-polevoy roman (1983), 1 EP Wartime Romance (1983)  Возвращение (2003) Vozvrashcheniye (2003), 1 EP The Return (2003)  Война (2002) Voyna (2002), 1 EP War (2002)  Война и мир (1965) Voyna i Mir (1965-1967), 4 EP War and Peace (1965)  Вокзал для двоих (1982) Vokzal dlya dvoikh (1982), 2 EP Railway Station for Two (1982)  Волга-Волга (1938) Volga-Volga (1938), 1 EP Volga-Volga (1938)  Волкодав из рода Серых Псов (2006) Volkodav (2006), 1 EP Wolfhound of the Grey Dogs (2006)  Волчок (2009) Volchok (2009), 1 EP Spinning Top (2009)  Волшебная лампа Аладдина (1966) Volshebnaya lampa Aladdina (1966), 1 EP Aladdin's Magic Lamp (1966)  Вор (1997) Vor (1997), 1 EP Thief (1997)  Ворошиловский стрелок (1999) Voroshilovskiy strelok (1999), 1 EP Voroshilov Sharpshooter (1999)  Восток - Запад (1999) Est - Ouest (1999), 1 EP East - West (1999)  Восхождение (1977) Voskhozhdeniye (1977), 1 EP Rise (1977)  Время жатвы (2004) Vremya zhatvy (2004), 1 EP Harvest Time (2004)  Время, вперёд! (1965) Vremya, vperyod! (1965), 2 EP Time forward! (1965)  Всадник по имени Смерть (2004) Vsadnik po imeni Smert (2004), 1 EP The Rider Named Death (2004)  Всё будет хорошо (1995) Vsyo budet khorosho (1995), 1 EP Everything will be fine (1995)  Все умрут, а я останусь (2008) Vse umrut, a ya ostanus (2008), 1 EP Everybody Dies But Me (2008)  Выборгская сторона (1939) Vyborgskaya storona (1939), 1 EP Vyborg Side (1939)  Выкрутасы (2011) Vykrutasy (2011), 1 EP Freaks (2011)  Гадкие лебеди (2006) Gadkie lebedi (2006), 1 EP The Ugly Swans (2006)  Гамлет (1964) Gamlet (1964), 2 EP Hamlet (1964)  Гараж (1979) Garazh (1979), 1 EP Garage (1979)  Гвозди (2003) Gvozdi (2003), 1 EP Nails (2003)  Гвоздь в сапоге (1931) Gvozd v sapoge (1931), 1 EP Nail in Boots (1931)  Гиперболоид инженера Гарина (1965) Giperboloid inzhenera Garina (1965), 1 EP Hyperboloid of Engineer Garin (1965)  Гори, гори, моя звезда (1969) Gori, gori, moya zvezda (1969), 1 EP Shine, shine, my star (1969)  Город Зеро (1988) Gorod Zero (1988), 1 EP City Zero (1988)  Город мастеров (1965) Gorod masterov (1965), 1 EP City of Masters (1965)  Горячие новости (2009) Goryachie novosti (2009), 1 EP Hot News (2009)  Горячий снег (1972) Goryachiy sneg (1972), 1 EP Hot Snow (1972)  Господин оформитель (1988) Gospodin oformitel (1988), 1 EP Mister Designer (1988)  Грех. История страсти (1993) Grekh. Istoriya strasti (1993), 1 EP Sin. History of Passion (1993)  Гроза (1934) Groza (1934), 1 EP Thunderstorm (1934)  Громозека (2011) Gromozeka (2011), 1 EP Gromozeka (2011)  Груз 200 (2007) Gruz 200 (2007), 1 EP Cargo 200 (2007)  Гусарская баллада (1962) Gusarskaya ballada (1962), 1 EP Hussar Ballad (1962)  Дама с собачкой (1960) Dama s sobachkoy (1960), 1 EP Lady with the Dog (1960)  Д'Артаньян и три мушкетёра (1978) D'Artanyan i tri mushketyora (1978), 1 EP D'Artagnan and Three Musketeers (1978)  Даун Хаус (2001) Daun Haus (2001), 1 EP Down House (2001)  Даурия / Dauria (1971) Dauriya (1971), 1 EP Dauria / Dauria (1971)  Двадцать дней без войны (1977) Dvadtsat dney bez voyny (1977), 1 EP Twenty Days Without War (1977)  Двенадцатая ночь (1955) Dvenadtsataya noch (1955), 1 EP Twelfth Night (1955)  Девушка с коробкой (1927) Devushka s korobkoy (1927), 1 EP The girl with a box (1927)  Девчата (1961) Devchata (1961), 1 EP Girls (1961)  Девять дней одного года (1962) Devyat dney odnogo goda (1962), 1 EP Nine Days in One Year (1962)  Дедушка хороший, но... не говорит куда спрятал деньги (1993) Dedushka khoroshiy, no... ne govorit, kuda spryatal den'gi (1993), 1 EP Grandpa is good, but ... does not say where to hide money (1993)  Деловые люди (1962) Delovye lyudi (1962), 1 EP Business people (1962)  День выборов (2007) Den vyborov (2007), 1 EP Election Day (2007)  День Д (2008) Den' D (2008), 1 EP D-Day (2008)  День полнолуния (1998) Den polnoluniya (1998), 1 EP Harvest Moon (1998)  Депутат Балтики (1936) Deputat Baltiki (1936), 1 EP Baltic Deputy (1936)  Дерсу Узала (1961) Dersu Uzala (1961), 1 EP Dersu Uzala (1961)  Дерсу Узала (1975) Dersu Uzala (1975), 2 EP Dersu Uzala (1975)  Десять негритят (1987) Desyat negrityat (1987), 1 EP Ten Little Indians (1987)  Дети капитана Гранта (1936) Deti kapitana Granta (1936), 1 EP Children of Captain Grant (1936)  Деточки (2013) Detochki (2013), 1 EP Little children (2013)  Детство Горького (1938) Detstvo Gorkogo (1938), 1 EP Childhood of Maxim Gorky (1938)  Джамиля (1968) Dzhamilya (1968), 1 EP Jamila (1968)  Джентльмены удачи (1972) Dzhentlmeny udachi (1972), 1 EP Gentlemen of Fortune (1972)  Дикая охота короля Стаха (1979) Dikaya okhota korolya Stakha (1979), 1 EP The Wild Hunt of King Stach (1979)  Дирижер (2012) Dirizhyor (2012), 1 EP Conductor (2012)  ДМБ (2000) DMB (2000), 1 EP DMB (2000)  ДМБ-002 (2000) DMB-002 (2000), 1 EP DMR-002 (2000)  Дневник его жены (2000) Dnevnik ego zheny (2000), 1 EP His Wife's Diary (2000)  Дневник камикадзе (2003) Dnevnik kamikadze (2003), 1 EP Diary of a Kamikaze (2003)  Дневной дозор (2006) Dnevnoy dozor (2006), 1 EP Day Watch (2006)  Дни затмения (1988) Dni zatmeniya (1988), 1 EP Days of Eclipse (1988)  Дни Турбиных (1976) Dni Turbinykh (1976), 3 EP Days Turbin (1976)  Добро пожаловать, или Посторонним вход воспрещён (1964) Dobro pozhalovat, ili postoronnim vkhod vospreshchyon (1964), 1 EP Welcome, or No Trespassing (1964)  Доживём до понедельника (1968) Dozhivyom do ponedelnika (1968), 1 EP We'll Live Till Monday (1968)  Дознание пилота Пиркса (1978) Doznanie pilota Pirksa (1978), 1 EP Test pilota Pirxa (1978)  Доктор Живаго (2006) Doktor Zhivago (2006), 11 EP Doctor Zhivago (2006)  Дом дураков (2002) Dom durakov (2002), 1 EP House of Fools (2002)  Дом на Трубной (1928) Dom na Trubnoy (1928), 1 EP Home Pipe (1928)  Дом, в котором я живу (1957) Dom, v kotorom ya zhivu (1957), 1 EP The house in which I live (1957)  Домовой (2008) Domovoy (2008), 1 EP Brownie (2008)  Дон Кихот (1957) Don Kikhot (1957), 1 EP Don Quixote (1957)  Достояние Республики (1971) Dostoyanie Respubliki (1971), 1 EP Property of the Republic (1971)  Древо желания (1976) Drevo zhelaniya (1976), 1 EP The Wishing Tree (1976)  Друг (1987) Drug (1987), 1 EP Friend (1987)  Духовные голоса (1995) Dukhovnye golosa (1995), 5 EP Spiritual Voices (1995)  Дядя Ваня (1970) Dyadya Vanya (1970), 1 EP Uncle Vanya (1970)  Его звали Роберт (1967) Yego zvali Robert (1967), 1 EP His name was Robert (1967)  Елена (2011) Elena (2011), 1 EP Elena (2011)  Ёлки (2010) Yolki (2010), 1 EP Firs (2010)  Ёлки 2 (2011) Yolki 2 (2011), 1 EP Yolki 2 (2011)  Ёлки-палки! (1988) Yolki-palki (1988), 1 EP Tree sticks! (1988)  Железная дорога (2007) Zheleznaya doroga (2007), 1 EP Railroad (2007)  Жена керосинщика (1988) Zhena kerosinshchika (1988), 1 EP Wife Kerosene (1988)  Женя, Женечка и "Катюша" (1967) Zhenya, Zhenechka i 'Katyusha' (1967), 1 EP Zhenya, Zhenya and "Katyusha" (1967)  Жестокий романс (1984) Zhestokiy romans (1984), 1 EP Cruel Romance (1984)  Жесть (2006) Zhest (2006), 1 EP Tin (2006)  Живой (2006) Zhivoy (2006), 1 EP Alive (2006)  Жизнь за жизнь (1916) Zhizn za zhizn (1916), 1 EP Life for a Life (1916)  Жизнь и приключения Мишки Япончика (2011) Zhizn i priklyucheniya Mishki Yaponchika (2011), 12 EP Life and Adventures of Mishka Jap (2011)  Жил певчий дрозд (1970) Zhil pevchiy drozd (1970), 1 EP Lived Mavis (1970)  Жмурки (2005) Zhmurki (2005), 1 EP Blind Man's Bluff (2005)  За двумя зайцами (1961) Za dvumya zaytsami (1961), 1 EP Chasing Two Hares (1961)  Забытая мелодия для флейты (1987) Zabytaya melodiya dlya fleyty (1987), 1 EP Forgotten Tune for the Flute (1987)  Завещание профессора Доуэля (1984) Zaveshchaniye professora Douelya (1984), 1 EP The Testament of Professor Dowell (1984)  Зависть богов (2000) Zavist bogov (2000), 1 EP Envy of the Gods (2000)  Завтра была война (1987) Zavtra byla voyna (1987), 1 EP Tomorrow Was the War (1987)  Займёмся любовью (2002) Zaymemsya lyubovyu (2002), 1 EP Make love (2002)  Закройщик из Торжка (1925) Zakroyshchik iz Torzhka (1925), 1 EP Tailor from Torzhok (1925)  Замок (1994) Zamok (1994), 1 EP Castle (1994)  Замри, умри, воскресни! (1989) Zamri, umri, voskresni! (1989), 1 EP Freeze, Die, arise! (1989)  Звезда (2002) Zvezda (2002), 1 EP Star (2002)  Звезда пленительного счастья (1975) Zvezda plenitelnogo schastya (1975), 2 EP Captivating Star of Happiness (1975)  Звёздный инспектор (1980) Zvyozdnyy inspektor (1980), 1 EP Star Inspector (1980)  Здравствуйте, я ваша тётя! (1975) Zdravstvuyte, ya vasha tyotya! (1975), 1 EP Hello I'm your aunt! (1975)  Зелёный слоник (1999) Zelyonyy slonik (1999), 1 EP Green Elephant (1999)  Земля (1930) Zemlya (1930), 1 EP Earth (1930)  Земля Санникова (1973) Zemlya Sannikova (1973), 1 EP Sannikov Land (1973)  Зеркало (1975) Zerkalo (1975), 1 EP Mirror (1975)  Зимний вечер в Гаграх (1985) Zimniy vecher v Gagrakh (1985), 1 EP Winter Evening in Gagra (1985)  Злой дух Ямбуя (1978) Zloy dukh Yambuya (1978), 1 EP The evil spirit iambic (1978)  Зови меня Джинн (2005) Zovi menya Dzhinn (2005), 1 EP Call Me Genie (2005)  Золотой ключик (1939) Zolotoy klyuchik (1939), 1 EP Golden Key (1939)  Золотой телёнок (1968) Zolotoy telyonok (1968), 1 EP Golden Calf (1968)  Золушка (1947) Zolushka (1947), 1 EP Cinderella (1947)  Золушка (2003) Zolushka (2003), 2 EP Cinderella (2003)  Иван (1932) Ivan (1932), 1 EP Ivan (1932)  Иван Бровкин на целине (1958) Ivan Brovkin na tseline (1958), 1 EP Ivan Brovkin on virgin land (1958)  Иван Васильевич меняет профессию (1973) Ivan Vasilevich menyaet professiyu (1973), 1 EP Ivan Vasilievich (1973)  Иван Грозный (1944) Ivan Groznyy I (1944), 1 EP Ivan the Terrible (1944)  Иван Грозный: Боярский заговор (1958) Ivan Groznyy II: Boyarsky zagovor (1958), 1 EP Ivan the Terrible: Boyarsky plot (1958)  Иван-Дурак (2002) Ivan-Durak (2002), 1 EP Ivan the Fool (2002)  Иваново детство (1962) Ivanovo detstvo (1962), 1 EP Ivan's Childhood (1962)  Игла (1988) Igla (1988), 1 EP The needle (1988)  Иди и смотри (1985) Idi i smotri (1985), 2 EP Come and See (1985)  Идиот (1958) Idiot (1958), 1 EP Idiot (1958)  Идиот (2003) Idiot (2003), 10 EP The Idiot (2003)  Изгнание (2007) Izgnanie (2007), 1 EP Exile (2007)  Интервенция (1969) Interventsiya (1969), 1 EP Intervention (1969)  Интердевочка (1989) Interdevochka (1989), 1 EP Intergirl (1989)  Ирония судьбы, или С лёгким паром! (1975) Ironiya sudby, ili S lyogkim parom! (1975), 1 EP Irony of Fate or Enjoy Your Bath! (1975)  Искушение Б. (1990) Iskushenie B. (1990), 1 EP Temptation B. (1990)  История Аси Клячиной, которая любила, да не вышла замуж (1966) Istoriya Asi Klyachinoy, kotoraya lyubila, da ne vyshla zamuzh (1966), 1 EP The Story of Asya Klyachina (1966)  Ищите женщину (1982) Ishchite zhenshchinu (1982), 2 EP Look for a Woman (1982)  Июльский дождь (1966) Iyulskiy dozhd (1966), 1 EP The July rain (1966)  Кавказская пленница, или Новые приключения Шурика (1966) Kavkazskaya plennitsa, ili Novye priklyucheniya Shurika (1966), 1 EP Kidnapping, Caucasian Style (1966)  Кавказский пленник (1996) Kavkazskiy plennik (1996), 1 EP Prisoner of the Mountains (1996)  Казаки (1961) Kazaki (1961), 1 EP The Cossacks (1961)  Как я провёл этим летом (2010) Kak ya provyol etim letom (2010), 1 EP How I Ended This Summer (2010)  Как я съел собаку (2003) Kak ya syel sobaku (2003), 1 EP How I Ate a Dog (2003)  Какая чудная игра (1995) Kakaya chudnaya igra (1995), 1 EP What a wonderful game (1995)  Калина красная (1973) Kalina Krasnaya (1973), 1 EP Kalina red (1973)  Каменный цветок (1946) Kamennyy Tsvetok (1946), 1 EP Stone Flower (1946)  Кандагар (2010) Kandagar (2010), 1 EP Kandahar (2010)  Каникулы строгого режима (2009) Kanikuly strogogo rezhima (2009), 1 EP High Security Vacation (2009)  Карнавальная ночь (1956) Karnavalnaya noch (1956), 1 EP Carnival Night (1956)  Карьера Димы Горина (1961) Karera Dimy Gorina (1961), 1 EP Dima Gorin's Career (1961)  Каток и скрипка (1960) Katok i skripka (1960), 1 EP Steamroller and the Violin (1960)  Качели (2008) Kacheli (2008), 1 EP Swing (2008)  Кащей Бессмертный (1944) Kashchey Bessmertnyy (1944), 1 EP Kashchei Immortal (1944)  Кин-Дза-Дза (1986) Kin-Dza-Dza (1986), 2 EP Kin-Dza-Dza (1986)  Класс коррекции (2014) Klass korrektsii (2014), 1 EP Corrections Class (2014)  Ключ от спальни (2003) Klyuch ot spalni (2003), 1 EP Bedroom Key (2003)  Книга мастеров (2009) Kniga masterov (2009), 1 EP The Book of Masters (2009)  Князь Игорь (1970) Knyaz Igor (1970), 1 EP Prince Igor (1970)  Когда деревья были большими (1962) Kogda derevya byli bolshimi (1962), 1 EP When the trees were large (1962)  Когда Святые Маршируют (1990) Kogda svyatye marshiruyut (1990), 1 EP When the Saints Go Marching In (1990)  Код апокалипсиса (2007) Kod apokalipsisa (2007), 1 EP Apocalypse Code (2007)  Коллекционер (2001) Kollektsioner (2001), 1 EP The Collector (2001)  Комиссар (1967) Komissar (1967), 1 EP The Commissioner (1967)  Коммунист (1957) Kommunist (1957), 1 EP Communist (1957)  Конец Вечности (1987) Konets Vechnosti (1987), 2 EP End of Eternity (1987)  Королевство кривых зеркал (1964) Korolevstvo krivykh zerkal (1964), 1 EP Kingdom of Crooked Mirrors (1964)  Король Лир (1970) Korol Lir (1970), 2 EP King Lear (1970)  Короткие встречи (1967) Korotkie vstrechi (1967), 1 EP Brief Encounters (1967)  Короткое замыкание (2009) Korotkoe zamykanie (2009), 1 EP Short Circuit (2009)  Космический рейс (1936) Kosmicheskiy reys (1936), 1 EP Space flight (1936)  Край (2010) Kray (2010), 1 EP Edge (2010)  Красная палатка (1969) Krasnaya palatka (1969), 1 EP The Red Tent (1969)  Красная площадь (1970) Krasnaya ploshchad (1970), 2 EP Red Square (1970)  Крестьяне (1934) Krestyane (1934), 1 EP Peasants (1934)  Кроткая (1960) Krotkaya (1960), 1 EP Meek (1960)  Крылья (1966) Krylya (1966), 1 EP Wings (1966)  Кубанские казаки (1949) Kubanskie kazaki (1949), 1 EP Kuban Cossacks (1949)  Кукла с миллионами (1928) Kukla s millionami (1928), 1 EP Doll with millions (1928)  Кукушка (2002) Kukushka (2002), 1 EP Cuckoo (2002)  Курехин. Документальный фильм. (2004) Kuryokhin. Documentary film. (2004), 1 EP Kurehin. Documentary. (2004)  Курьер (1986) Kuryer (1986), 1 EP Courier (1986)  Кутузов (1943) Kutuzov (1943), 1 EP Kutuzov (1943)  Левиафан (2014) Leviafan (2014), 1 EP Leviathan (2014)  Легенда о Сурамской крепости (1984) Ambavi Suramis tsikhitsa (1984), 1 EP The Legend of the Surami Fortress (1984)  Лёгкая жизнь (1964) Lyogkaya zhizn (1964), 1 EP Easy Life (1964)  Ледолом (1931) Ledolom (1931), 1 EP Ledolom (1931)  Лесная песня. Мавка (1981) Lesnaya pesnya. Mavka (1981), 1 EP Forest Song. Mavka (1981)  Летят Журавли (1957) Letyat zhuravli (1957), 1 EP The Cranes Are Flying (1957)  Лиловый шар (1987) Lilovyy shar (1987), 1 EP Purple Balloon (1987)  Листопад (1966) Listopad (1966), 1 EP Falling Leaves (1966)  Личный Номер (2004) Lichnyy nomer (2004), 1 EP My room (2004)  Луна-парк (1992) Luna Park (1992), 1 EP Luna Park (1992)  Лунная радуга (1984) Lunnaya raduga (1984), 1 EP Moon Rainbow (1984)  Лунный Папа (1999) Lunnyy papa (1999), 1 EP Pope Moon (1999)  Любовь и голуби (1984) Lyubov i golubi (1984), 1 EP Love and Pigeons (1984)  Люми (1991) Lyumi (1991), 1 EP Lumi (1991)  Маленькая Вера (1988) Malenkaya Vera (1988), 1 EP Little Faith (1988)  Маленькие трагедии (1979) Malenkie tragedii (1979), 3 EP Little Tragedies (1979)  Мама вышла замуж (1969) Mama vyshla zamuzh (1969), 1 EP My mother got married (1969)  Марионетки (1933) Marionetki (1933), 1 EP Puppets (1933)  Марс (2004) Mars (2004), 1 EP Mars (2004)  Марья-искусница (1959) Marya-iskusnitsa (1959), 1 EP Mary-mistress (1959)  Мастер и Маргарита (2005) Master i Margarita (2005), 10 EP The Master and Margarita (2005)  Мать (1990) Mat (1990), 3 EP Mother (1990)  Мать и сын (1997) Mat i syn (1997), 1 EP Mother and Son (1997)  Мачеха (1973) Machekha (1973), 1 EP Stepmom (1973)  Машенька (1942) Mashenka (1942), 1 EP Masha (1942)  Мертвые дочери (2006) Myortvye docheri (2006), 1 EP Dead Daughters (2006)  Мёртвый дом (1932) Myortvyy dom (1932), 1 EP Dead House (1932)  Место встречи изменить нельзя (1979) Mesto vstrechi izmenit nelzya (1979), 5 EP Meeting Place Can not Be Changed (1979)  Метро (2013) Metro (2013), 1 EP Metro (2013)  Меченосец (2006) Mechenosets (2006), 1 EP Swordsman (2006)  Мечта (1943) Mechta (1943), 1 EP Dream (1943)  Мечте навстречу (1963) Mechte navstrechu (1963), 1 EP Dream to meet (1963)  Мимино (1997) Mimino (1997), 1 EP Mimino (1997)  Мишень (2011) Mishen (2011), 1 EP Target (2011)  Мне двадцать лет (1964) Mne dvadtsat let (1964), 2 EP I'm twenty years (1964)  Мне не больно (2006) Mne ne bolno (2006), 1 EP I do not hurt (2006)  Мой друг Иван Лапшин (1984) Moy drug Ivan Lapshin (1984), 1 EP My Friend Ivan Lapshin (1984)  Мой ласковый и нежный зверь (1978) Moy laskovyy i nezhnyy zver (1978), 1 EP A hunting accident (1978)  Мой папа Барышников (2011) Moy papa Baryshnikov (2011), 1 EP My dad Baryshnikov (2011)  Мой парень - ангел (2012) Moy paren - Angel (2012), 1 EP My boyfriend - an angel (2012)  Мои университеты (1939) Moi universitety (1939), 1 EP My Universities (1939)  Молох (1999) Molokh (1999), 1 EP Moloch (1999)  Молчание доктора Ивенса (1973) Molchaniye doktora Ivensa (1973), 1 EP Dr. Evans Silence (1973)  Молчи, грусть... молчи (1918) Molchi, grust... molchi (1918), 1 EP Be quiet, be quiet sadness ... (1918)  Мольба (1967) Vedreba (1967), 1 EP Plea (1967)  Мольба (1967) Vedreba (1967), 1 EP Plea (1967)  Мольба (1967) Vedreba (1967), 1 EP Plea (1967)  Мольба (1967) Vedreba (1967), 1 EP Plea (1967)  Монгол (2007) Mongol (2007), 1 EP Mongol (2007)  Монолог (1972) Monolog (1972), 1 EP Monologue (1972)  Мороз по коже (2007) Moroz po kozhe (2007), 1 EP Chill (2007)  Морозко (1964) Morozko (1964), 1 EP Jack Frost (1964)  Москва слезам не верит (1979) Moskva slezam ne verit (1979), 2 EP Moscow Does Not Believe in Tears (1979)  Московская элегия (1987) Moskovskaya elegiya (1987), 1 EP Moscow Elegy (1987)  Моя большая армянская свадьба (2004) Moya bolshaya armyanskaya svadba (2004), 4 EP My Big Armenian Wedding (2004)  Моя родина (1933) Moya rodina (1933), 1 EP My Country (1933)  Мы из будущего 2 (2010) My iz budushchego 2 (2010), 1 EP We are from the Future 2 (2010)  Мы из джаза (1983) My iz dzhaza (1983), 1 EP We're from Jazz (1983)  Мэри Поппинс, до свидания! (1983) Meri Poppins, do svidaniya (1983), 2 EP Mary Poppins, Goodbye (1983)  На безымянной высоте (2004) Na bezymyannoy vysote (2004), 4 EP The nameless heights (2004)  На игре (2009) Na igre (2009), 1 EP The Game (2009)  На игре 2. Новый уровень (2010) Na igre 2. Novyy uroven (2010), 1 EP In game 2. New Level (2010)  Нас не догонишь (2007) Nas ne dogonish (2007), 1 EP Not Gonna Get Us (2007)  Настя (1993) Nastya (1993), 1 EP Anastasia (1993)  Наталья Ужвий (1957) Natalya Uzhviy (1957), 1 EP Natalia Uzhviy (1957)  Начало (1970) Nachalo (1970), 1 EP Home (1970)  Не бойся, я с тобой! (1981) Ne boysya, ya s toboy (1981), 1 EP Do not worry, I'm with you! (1981)  Не может быть! (1975) Ne mozhet byt! (1975), 1 EP Can not be! (1975)  Не торопи любовь! (2008) Ne toropi lyubov (2008), 1 EP Do not hurry love! (2008)  Не хлебом единым... (2005) Ne khlebom edinym... (2005), 1 EP Not by bread alone ... (2005)  Неадекватные люди (2010) Neadekvatnye lyudi (2010), 1 EP Inadequate People (2010)  Небо зовёт (1959) Nebo zovyot (1959), 1 EP The sky is calling (1959)  Небо. Самолет. Девушка. (2002) Nebo. Samolyot. Devushka. (2002), 1 EP Heaven. Aircraft. The girl. (2002)  Невероятные приключения итальянцев в России (1974) Neveroyatnye priklyucheniya italyantsev v Rossii (1974), 1 EP Unbelievable Adventures of Italians in Russia (1974)  Неоконченная пьеса для механического пианино (1977) Neokonchennaya pyesa dlya mekhanicheskogo pianino (1977), 1 EP Unfinished Piece for Mechanical Piano (1977)  Неотправленное письмо (1959) Neotpravlennoye pismo (1959), 1 EP Unsent Letter (1959)  Непобедимый (1983) Nepobedimyy (1983), 1 EP Invincible (1983)  Нескладуха (1979) Neskladuha (1979), 1 EP Neskladuha (1979)  Несколько дней из жизни И.И. Обломова (1980) Neskolko dney iz zhizni I.I. Oblomova (1980), 2 EP Several days from the life of II Oblomov (1980)  Неуловимые мстители (1966) Neulovimye Mstitely (1966), 1 EP Elusive Avengers (1966)  Никто не знает про секс (2006) Nikto ne znaet pro seks (2006), 1 EP Nobody knows about sex (2006)  Новые приключения капитана Врунгеля (1978) Novye priklyucheniya kapitana Vrungelya (1978), 1 EP The New Adventures of Captain Vrungel (1978)  Новые приключения неуловимых (1968) Novye priklyucheniya neulovimykh (1968), 1 EP The New Adventures of the elusive (1968)  Новый Вавилон (1929) Novyy Vavilon (1929), 1 EP New Babylon (1929)  Новый Гулливер (1935) Novyy Gulliver (1935), 1 EP New Gulliver (1935)  Ностальгия (1983) Nostalgiya (1983), 1 EP Nostalgia (1983)  Ночной Дозор (2004) Nochnoy dozor (2004), 1 EP Night Watch (2004)  Ночной извозчик (1928) Nochnoj izvozchik (1928), 1 EP Night Cabby (1928)  О чём говорят мужчины (2010) O chyom govoryat muzhchiny (2010), 1 EP What Men Talk About (2010)  Обитаемый остров (2008) Obitaemyy ostrov (2008), 1 EP Inhabited Island (2008)  Обитаемый остров: Схватка (2009) Obitaemyy ostrov: Skhvatka (2009), 1 EP Inhabited Island: The Quest (2009)  Обломок империи (1929) Oblomok imperii (1929), 1 EP Chip Empire (1929)  Обыкновенное чудо (1978) Obyknovennoye chudo (1978), 2 EP Ordinary Miracle (1978)  Обыкновенный фашизм (1965) Obyknovennyy fashizm (1965), 2 EP Ordinary Fascism (1965)  Овсянки (2010) Ovsyanki (2010), 1 EP Oatmeal (2010)  Огненные вёрсты (1957) Ognennye versty (1957), 1 EP Vёrsty Fire (1957)  Огонь, вода и... медные трубы (1968) Ogon, voda i... mednye truby (1968), 1 EP Fire, water and ... brass pipes (1968)  Одна (1931) Odna (1931), 1 EP One (1931)  Однажды ночью (1944) Odnazhdy nochyu (1944), 1 EP One night (1944)  Окно в Париж (1993) Okno v Parizh (1993), 1 EP Window to Paris (1993)  Окраина (1933) Okraina (1933), 1 EP Outskirts (1933)  Окраина (1998) Okraina (1998), 1 EP Outskirts (1998)  Октябрь (1928) Oktyabr (1928), 1 EP October (1928)  Олигарх (2002) Oligarkh (2002), 1 EP Tycoon (2002)  Олимпиус Инферно (2009) Olimpius Inferno (2009), 1 EP Olympus Inferno (2009)  Они сражались за Родину (1975) Oni srazhalis za Rodinu (1975), 2 EP They Fought for Their Country (1975)  Опасный поворот (1972) Opasnyy povorot (1972), 3 EP Dangerous Corner (1972)  Операция «С новым годом» (1996) Operatsiya 'S novym godom' (1996), 1 EP Operation "Happy New Year" (1996)  Операция 'Ы' и другие приключения Шурика (1965) Operatsiya Y i drugiye priklyucheniya Shurika (1965), 1 EP Operation 'N' and other adventures Shurik (1965)  Оптимистическая трагедия (1963) Optimisticheskaya tragediya (1963), 1 EP Optimistic Tragedy (1963)  Орёл и решка (1995) Oryol i reshka (1995), 1 EP Eagle and Tails (1995)  Освобождение (1971) Osvobozhdenie (1971), 6 EP Liberation (1971)  Осенний марафон (1979) Osenniy marafon (1979), 1 EP Autumn Marathon (1979)  Ослиная шкура (1982) Oslinaya shkura (1982), 1 EP Donkey skin (1982)  Особенности национальной охоты (1995) Osobennosti natsionalnoy okhoty (1995), 1 EP Peculiarities of the National Hunt (1995)  Особенности национальной рыбалки (1998) Osobennosti natsionalnoy rybalki (1998), 1 EP Peculiarities of National Fishing (1998)  Остров (2006) Ostrov (2006), 1 EP The Island (2006)  Остров Сокровищ (1971) Ostrov sokrovishch (1971), 1 EP Treasure Island (1971)  Отелло (1955) Otello (1955), 1 EP Othello (1955)  Отель "У погибшего альпиниста" (1979) Otel "U Pogibshego Alpinista" (1979), 1 EP Hotel "Dead Mountaineer" (1979)  Отец и сын (2003) Otets i syn (2003), 1 EP Father and Son (2003)  Отец Сергий (1917) Otets Sergiy (1917), 1 EP Father Sergius (1917)  Отец солдата (1964) Otets soldata (1964), 1 EP Father of a Soldier (1964)  Отроки во Вселенной (1974) Otroki vo Vselennoy (1974), 1 EP Teens in the Universe (1974)  Офицеры (1971) Ofitsery (1971), 1 EP Officers (1971)  Охота на лис (1980) Okhota na lis (1980), 1 EP Fox Hunting (1980)  Охота на пиранью (2006) Okhota na Piranyu (2006), 1 EP Piranha (2006)  Падение Берлина (1949) Padeniye Berlina (1949), 2 EP Fall of Berlin (1949)  Палата №6 (2009) Palata №6 (2009), 1 EP Chamber №6 (2009)  Папа (2004) Papa (2004), 1 EP Pope (2004)  Парад планет (1984) Parad planet (1984), 1 EP Parade of the Planets (1984)  Пастораль (1975) Pastoral (1975), 1 EP Pastoral (1975)  Первые на Луне (2005) Pervye na Lune (2005), 1 EP First on the Moon (2005)  Первый парень (1959) Pervyy paren (1959), 1 EP The first guy (1959)  Первый эшелон (1955) Pervyy eshelon (1955), 1 EP The first train (1955)  Перегон (2006) Peregon (2006), 1 EP Driving (2006)  Переход товарища Чкалова через Северный полюс (1990) Perekhod tovarishcha Chkalova cherez severnyy polyus (1990), 1 EP Go comrade Chkalov through the North Pole (1990)  Петля Ориона (1980) Petlya Oriona (1980), 1 EP Orion's Loop (1980)  Печки-лавочки (1972) Pechki-lavochki (1972), 1 EP Stove-shop (1972)  Пиковая дама (1982) Pikovaya Dama (1982), 1 EP The Queen of Spades (1982)  ПираМММида (2011) PiraMMMida (2011), 1 EP PiraMMMida (2011)  Пираты XX века (1979) Piraty XX veka (1979), 1 EP Pirates of the XX century (1979)  Письма мёртвого человека (1986) Pisma myortvogo cheloveka (1986), 1 EP Dead Man's Letters (1986)  Питер FM (2006) Piter FM (2006), 1 EP Piter FM (2006)  Планета Бурь (1962) Planeta Bur (1962), 1 EP Planet of Storms (1962)  Плохой хороший человек (1973) Plokhoy khoroshiy chelovek (1973), 1 EP Bad Good Man (1973)  Плюс один (2008) Plyus odin (2008), 1 EP Plus one (2008)  По закону (1926) Po zakonu (1926), 1 EP According to the law (1926)  По щучьему веленью (1938) Po shchuchemu veleniyu (1938), 1 EP According to Pike (1938)  Повинность (1998) Povinnost (1998), 5 EP Obey (1998)  Подмосковные вечера (1994) Podmoskovnye vechera (1994), 1 EP Moscow Nights (1994)  Покаяние (1984) Pokayanie (1984), 1 EP Repentance (1984)  Покаяние (1987) Pokayanie (1987), 1 EP Repentance (1987)  Покровские ворота (1982) Pokrovskiye vorota (1982), 1 EP Pokrovsky Gates (1982)  Полосатый рейс (1961) Polosatyy reys (1961), 1 EP Striped flight (1961)  Полтергейст-90 (1991) Poltergeist-90 (1991), 1 EP Poltergeist-90 (1991)  Полторы комнаты (2009) Poltory komnaty (2009), 1 EP Fifteen rooms (2009)  Полустанок (1963) Polustanok (1963), 1 EP Stop (1963)  Портрет в сумерках (2011) Portret v sumerkakh (2011), 1 EP Twilight Portrait (2011)  Посвящённый (1989) Posvyashchyonnyy (1989), 1 EP Initiate (1989)  Последний дюйм (1958) Posledniy Dyuim (1958), 1 EP Last inch (1958)  Посредник (1990) Posrednik (1990), 3 EP Mediator (1990)  Посылка с Марса (2004) Posylka s Marsa (2004), 1 EP Sending from Mars (2004)  Похищение "Савоии" (1979) Pokhishchenie 'Savoi' (1979), 1 EP Abduction "Savoy" (1979)  Поцелуй бабочки (2006) Potseluy babochki (2006), 1 EP Butterfly Kiss (2006)  Поцелуй не для прессы (2008) Potseluy ne dlya pressy (2008), 1 EP Kiss not for the press (2008)  Поэма о море (1959) Poema o more (1959), 1 EP Poem of the Sea (1959)  Поэт и царь (1927) Poet i tsar (1927), 1 EP The Poet and the King (1927)  Правосудие волков (2010) Pravosudie volkov (2010), 1 EP Justice Wolves (2010)  Превращение (2002) Prevrashchenie (2002), 1 EP Conversion (2002)  Преступление и наказание (2007) Prestuplenie i nakazanie (2007), 8 EP Crime and Punishment (2007)  Приключения Шерлока Холмса и доктора Ватсона: Двадцатый век начинается (1986) Priklyucheniya Sherloka Kholmsa i doktora Vatsona: Dvadtsatyy vek nachinaetsya (1986), 2 EP The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson: The Twentieth Century begins (1986)  Приключения Шерлока Холмса и доктора Ватсона: Король шантажа (1980) Priklyucheniya Sherloka Kholmsa i doktora Vatsona: Korol shantazha (1980), 1 EP The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson: King of blackmail (1980)  Приключения Шерлока Холмса и доктора Ватсона: Охота на тигра (1980) Priklyucheniya Sherloka Kholmsa i doktora Vatsona: Ohota na tigra (1980), 1 EP The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson: The Hunt for the Tiger (1980)  Приключения Шерлока Холмса и доктора Ватсона: Смертельная Схватка (1980) Priklyucheniya Sherloka Kholmsa i doktora Vatsona: Smertelnaya skhvatka (1980), 1 EP The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson: Mortal Combat (1980)  Приключения Шерлока Холмса и доктора Ватсона: Собака Баскервилей (1981) Priklyucheniya Sherloka Kholmsa i doktora Vatsona: Sobaka Baskerviley (1981), 2 EP The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson: The Hound of the Baskervilles (1981)  Приключения Шерлока Холмса и доктора Ватсона: Сокровища Агры (1983) Priklyucheniya Sherloka Kholmsa i doktora Vatsona: Sokrovishcha Agry (1983), 1 EP The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson: The Sign of Four (1983)  Приключения Электроника (1980) Priklyucheniya Elektronika (1980), 3 EP The Adventures of Electronics (1980)  Принцесса и фея (0000) Pricessa i feya (0000), 1 EP The Princess and the Fairy (0000)  Принцесса на горошине (1976) Printsessa na goroshine (1976), 1 EP Princess and the Pea (1976)  Про уродов и людей (1998) Pro urodov i lyudey (1998), 1 EP Of Freaks and Men (1998)  Проверка на дорогах (1971) Proverka na dorogakh (1971), 1 EP Checking on the road (1971)  Прогулка (2003) Progulka (2003), 1 EP Walk (2003)  Прогулка по эшафоту (1992) Progulka po eshafotu (1992), 1 EP Walk on the scaffold (1992)  Прометей (1936) Prometej (1936), 1 EP Prometheus (1936)  Простая смерть... (1985) Prostaya smert... (1985), 1 EP Simple death ... (1985)  Прощание (1984) Proshchanie (1984), 1 EP Farewell (1984)  Путёвка в жизнь (1931) Putyovka v zhizn (1931), 1 EP Road to Life (1931)  Путевой обходчик (2007) Putevoy obkhodchik (2007), 1 EP Trackman (2007)  Путешествие с домашними животными (2007) Puteshestvie s domashnimi zhivotnymi (2007), 1 EP Travelling with Pets (2007)  Путь Самоделкина (2009) Put Samodelkina (2009), 1 EP Samodelkina Way (2009)  Пыль (2005) Pyl (2005), 1 EP Dust (2005)  Пышка (1934) Pyshka (1934), 1 EP Doughnut (1934)  Пять вечеров (1978) Pyat vecherov (1978), 1 EP Five Evenings (1978)  Пять невест (1929) Pyat nevest (1929), 1 EP Five Brides (1929)  Раба любви (1976) Raba lyubvi (1976), 1 EP Slave of Love (1976)  Разные судьбы (1956) Raznye sudby (1956), 1 EP Different Fates (1956)  Ребро Адама (1990) Rebro Adama (1990), 1 EP Adam's Rib (1990)  Ревизор (1952) Revizor (1952), 1 EP The Inspector General (1952)  Республика ШКИД (1966) Respublika SHKID (1966), 1 EP SHKID Republic (1966)  Родина ждёт (2003) Rodina zhdet (2003), 6 EP Homeland waiting (2003)  Родня (1981) Rodnya (1981), 1 EP Relatives (1981)  Рукописи Пушкина (1961) Rukopisi Pushkina (1961), 1 EP The manuscripts of Pushkin (1961)  Русалка (2007) Rusalka (2007), 1 EP Mermaid (2007)  Русалочка (1976) Rusalochka (1976), 1 EP The Little Mermaid (1976)  Руслан и Людмила (1972) Ruslan i Lyudmila (1972), 2 EP Ruslan and Lyudmila (1972)  Русский бунт (2000) Russkiy bunt (2000), 1 EP Russian riot (2000)  Русский ковчег (2002) Russkiy kovcheg (2002), EP Russian Ark (2002)  Русское чудо (1994) Russkoye chudo (1994), 1 EP Russian Miracle (1994)  Садко (1953) Sadko (1953), 1 EP Sadko (1953)  Самая обаятельная и привлекательная (1985) Samaya obayatelnaya i privlekatelnaya (1985), 1 EP The most charming and attractive (1985)  Сатана (1991) Satana (1991), 1 EP Satan (1991)  Свадьба (2000) Svadba (2000), 1 EP Wedding (2000)  Свадьба в Малиновке (1967) Svadba v Malinovke (1967), 1 EP Wedding in Malinovka (1967)  Свинарка и пастух (1941) Svinarka i pastukh (1941), 1 EP Pig and Shepherd (1941)  Свой (2004) Svoi (2004), 1 EP His (2004)  Свой среди чужих, чужой среди своих (1974) Svoy sredi chuzhikh, chuzhoy sredi svoikh (1974), 1 EP At Home Among Strangers (1974)  Сволочи (2006) Svolochi (2006), 1 EP Bastards (2006)  Сегодня увольнения не будет... (1959) Segodnya uvolneniya ne budet (1959), 1 EP There Will Be No Leave Today ... (1959)  Седьмой спутник (1967) Sedmoy sputnik (1967), 1 EP The Seventh Companion (1967)  Семнадцать мгновений весны (1973) Semnadtsat mgnoveniy vesny (1973), 12 EP Seventeen Moments of Spring (1973)  Семь стихий (1984) Sem stikhiy (1984), 1 EP Seven Elements (1984)  Семья вурдалаков (1990) Semya vurdalakov (1990), 1 EP Family Ghoul (1990)  Сердца трёх (1992) Serdtsa tryokh (1992), 5 EP Three Hearts (1992)  Серёжа (1960) Seryozha (1960), 1 EP Serge (1960)  Серп и молот (1994) Serp i molot (1994), 1 EP Hammer and Sickle (1994)  Серые волки (1993) Serye volki (1993), 1 EP Grey Wolves (1993)  Сестры (2001) Syostry (2001), 1 EP Sisters (2001)  Сибириада (1979) Sibiriada (1979), 4 EP Sibiriada (1979)  Сибирский цирюльник (1998) Sibirskiy tsiryulnik (1998), 1 EP The Barber of Siberia (1998)  Синяя птица (1976) Sinyaya ptitsa (1976), 1 EP The Blue Bird (1976)  Сказка о потерянном времени (1964) Skazka o poteryannom vremeni (1964), 1 EP Tale of Lost Time (1964)  Сказка о царе Салтане (1966) Skazka o tsare Saltane (1966), 1 EP Tale of Tsar Saltan (1966)  Сказка про Федота-стрельца, удалого молодца (1988) Skazka pro Fedota-streltsa, udalogo molodtsa (1988), 1 EP Tale of Fedot-Archer, the daring young man (1988)  Сказка странствий (1982) Skazka stranstviy (1982), 1 EP Tale of wandering (1982)  Слёзы капали (1982) Slyozy kapali (1982), 1 EP Tears dripped (1982)  Слуга государев (2007) Sluga Gosudarev (2007), 1 EP Servant (2007)  Служебный роман (1977) Sluzhebnyy roman (1977), 2 EP Office Romance (1977)  Служили два товарища (1968) Sluzhili dva tovarishcha (1968), 1 EP Two Comrades Were Serving (1968)  Слушатель (2004) Slushatel (2004), 1 EP Listener (2004)  Снегурочка (1969) Snegurochka (1969), 1 EP The Snow Maiden (1969)  Снежная королева (1966) Snezhnaya koroleva (1966), 1 EP The Snow Queen (1966)  Сны (1993) Sny (1993), 1 EP Dreams (1993)  Собачье сердце (1988) Sobachye serdtse (1988), 1 EP Heart of a Dog (1988)  Соломенная шляпка (1974) Solomennaya shlyapka (1974), 2 EP Straw Hat (1974)  Солярис (1972) Solyaris (1972), 2 EP Solaris (1972)  Сорок первый (1956) Sorok pervyy (1956), 1 EP Forty-first (1956)  Спортлото-82 (1982) Sportloto-82 (1982), 1 EP Sports Lottery-82 (1982)  Справка (2005) Spravka (2005), 1 EP Help (2005)  Сталкер (1979) Stalker (1979), 2 EP Stalker (1979)  Старая, старая сказка (1970) Staraya, staraya skazka (1970), 1 EP Old, Old Tale (1970)  Старик Хоттабыч (1957) Starik Khottabych (1957), 1 EP Old Hottabych (1957)  Старинный детектив (1982) Starinnyy detektiv (1982), 1 EP Former Detective (1982)  Старухи (2003) Starukhi (2003), 1 EP Old Women (2003)  Старший сын (1975) Starshiy syn (1975), 2 EP The eldest son (1975)  Статский советник (2005) Statskiy sovetnik (2005), 1 EP State Counsellor (2005)  Стачка (1925) Stachka (1925), 1 EP Strike (1925)  Стиляги (2008) Stilyagi (2008), 1 EP Hipsters (2008)  Сто дней после детства (1974) Sto dney posle detstva (1974), 1 EP Hundred Days After Childhood (1974)  Страна глухих (1998) Strana glukhikh (1998), 1 EP Country of the Deaf (1998)  Строгий юноша (1934) Strogiy yunosha (1934), 1 EP Strict young man (1934)  Судьба человека (1959) Sudba cheloveka (1959), 1 EP The Fate of Man (1959)  Счастье (1934) Schastye (1934), 1 EP Happiness (1934)  Табор уходит в небо (1975) Tabor ukhodit v nebo (1975), 1 EP Queen of the Gypsies (1975)  Таёжный тупик (2005) Taezhnyy tupik (2005), 1 EP Taiga impasse (2005)  Тайна вечной ночи (1956) Tayna vechnoy nochi (1956), 1 EP Secret of Eternal Night (1956)  Тайна железной двери (1970) Tayna zheleznoy dveri (1970), 1 EP Secret of the Iron Door (1970)  Такси-блюз (1990) Taksi-Blyuz (1990), 1 EP Taxi Blues (1990)  Там, на неведомых дорожках... (1982) Tam, na nevedomykh dorozhkakh... (1982), 1 EP There, on unknown paths ... (1982)  Тарас Бульба (2009) Taras Bulba (2009), 1 EP Taras Bulba (2009)  Тариф Новогодний (2008) Tarif Novogodniy (2008), 1 EP New Rate (2008)  Тартюф (1992) Tartyuf (1992), 1 EP Tartuffe (1992)  Тегеран-43 (1980) Tegeran-43 (1980), 2 EP Tehran-43 (1980)  Тема (1979) Tema (1979), 1 EP Theme (1979)  Тёмный мир (2010) Temnyy mir (2010), 1 EP Dark World (2010)  Тени забытых предков (1964) Teni zabytykh predkov (1964), 1 EP Shadows of Forgotten Ancestors (1964)  Тихий Дон (1930) Tikhiy Don (1930), 1 EP Quiet Flows the Don (1930)  Тихий Дон (1957) Tikhiy Don (1957), 6 EP Quiet Flows the Don (1957)  Торпедоносцы (1983) Torpedonostsy (1983), 1 EP Torpedo (1983)  Тот самый Мюнхгаузен (1979) Tot samyy Myunkhgauzen (1979), 1 EP That Munchhausen (1979)  Трактористы (1939) Traktoristy (1939), 1 EP Tractor (1939)  Третья Мещанская (1927) Tretya Meshchanskaya (1927), 1 EP Bed and Sofa (1927)  Третья планета (1991) Tretya planeta (1991), 1 EP Third Planet (1991)  Три тополя на Плющихе (1967) Tri topolya na Plyushchikhe (1967), 1 EP Three Poplars at Plyushchikha (1967)  Тринадцатый апостол (1988) Trinadtsatyy apostol (1988), 1 EP The Thirteenth Apostle (1988)  Тринадцать (1937) Trinadtsat (1937), 1 EP Thirteen (1937)  Трудно быть богом (1989) Trudno byt bogom (1989), 1 EP Hard to be a God (1989)  Труффальдино из Бергамо (1977) Truffaldino iz Bergamo (1977), 1 EP Truffaldino from Bergamo (1977)  Туманность Андромеды (1967) Tumannost Andromedy (1967), 1 EP Andromeda (1967)  Турецкий гамбит (2005) Turetskiy gambit (2005), 1 EP Turkish Gambit (2005)  У самого синего моря (1935) U samogo sinego morya (1935), 1 EP In the blue sea (1935)  Убийцы (1956) Ubiytsy (1956), 1 EP Killers (1956)  Убить дракона (1988) Ubit Drakona (1988), 1 EP Kill the Dragon (1988)  Увлеченья (1994) Uvlecheniya (1994), 1 EP Passions (1994)  Украинская рапсодия (1961) Ukrainskaya rapsodiya (1961), 1 EP Ukrainian Rhapsody (1961)  Урга (1991) Urga (1991), 1 EP Urga (1991)  Утомлённые солнцем (1994) Utomlyonnye solntsem (1994), 1 EP Burnt by the Sun (1994)  Утомлённые солнцем 2 (2010) Utomlyonnye solntsem 2 (2010), 1 EP Burnt by the Sun 2 (2010)  Фаворит (1977) Favorit (1977), 1 EP Favorite (1977)  Финист - ясный сокол (1975) Finist - Yasnyy sokol (1975), 1 EP Finist - Bright Falcon (1975)  Формула любви (1984) Formula lyubvi (1984), 1 EP Formula of Love (1984)  Француз (2003) Frantsuz (2003), 2 EP The Frenchman (2003)  Хлеб, золото, наган (1980) Khleb, zoloto, nagan (1980), 1 EP Bread, gold, Nagano (1980)  Холодное лето пятьдесят третьего (1987) Kholodnoe leto pyatdesyat tretego (1987), 1 EP Cold summer of fifty-three (1987)  Хоттабыч (2006) Khottabych (2006), 1 EP Hottabych (2006)  Хочу в тюрьму (1998) Khochu v tyurmu (1998), 1 EP I want to jail (1998)  Хрусталёв, машину! (1998) Khrustalyov, mashinu! (1998), 1 EP Khrustalev, the car! (1998)  Цвет граната (1968) Sayat Nova (1968), 1 EP The Color of Pomegranates (1968)  Цветок на камне (1962) Tsvetok na kamne (1962), 1 EP The flower on the stone (1962)  Цирк (1936) Tsirk (1936), 1 EP Circus (1936)  Шерлок Холмс и доктор Ватсон: Знакомство (1979) Sherlok Kholms i doktor Vatson: Znakomstvo (1979), 1 EP Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson: Acquaintance (1979)  Шерлок Холмс и доктор Ватсон: Кровавая надпись (1979) Sherlok Kholms i doktor Vatson: Krovavaya nadpis (1979), 1 EP Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson: Bloody inscription (1979)  Шестой (1981) Shestoy (1981), 1 EP Sixth (1981)  Шиза (2004) Shiza (2004), 1 EP Shiz (2004)  Шинель (1926) Shinel (1926), 1 EP The Overcoat (1926)  Шинель (1959) Shinel (1959), 1 EP The Overcoat (1959)  Ширли-Мырли (1995) Shirli-Myrli (1995), 1 EP Shirley Myrli (1995)  Шла собака по роялю (1978) Shla sobaka po royalyu (1978), 1 EP There was a dog on the piano (1978)  Шматрица (2003) Shmatrix (2003), 1 EP Shmatritsa (2003)  Штрафбат (2004) Shtrafbat (2004), 1 EP Shtrafbat (2004)  Экипаж (1980) Ekipazh (1980), 1 EP Crew (1980)  Эта весёлая планета (1973) Eta vesyolaya planeta (1973), 1 EP This fun planet (1973)  Юленька (2009) Yulenka (2009), 1 EP Yulia (2009)  Юность Максима (1935) Yunost Maksima (1935), 1 EP Youth of Maxim (1935)  Юность Петра (1981) Yunost Petra (1981), 2 EP Youth of Peter (1981)  Юный Фриц (1943) Yunyi Frits (1943), 1 EP Young Fritz (1943)  Я буду рядом (2012) Ya budu ryadom (2012), 1 EP I'll be there (2012)  Я люблю тебя (2004) Ya lyublyu tebya (2004), 1 EP I Love You (2004)  Я шагаю по Москве (1963) Ya shagayu po Moskve (1963), 1 EP Walking the Streets of Moscow (1963)  Яды, или Всемирная история отравлений (2001) Yady, ili Vsemirnaya istoriya otravleniy (2001), 1 EP Poisons or the World History of Poisoning (2001)

----------


## Hanna

I got a message about how to get, and watch the films. This is not hard,  but it's something that takes a bit of experience. Here is what you  need to do, in broad terms.  
Download and install a player.  Recommended as easiest to use, and free: Media Player Classic  MPC-HC: Media Player Classic Home Cinema download | SourceForge.net or  VLC  VideoLAN - Download official VLC media player for Windows. 
Download the film using a bittorrent client such as qbittorrent  after searching for it on rutracker.org (you will first have to create an account on Rutracker). 
If you do not know how to use bittorrent, google for a generic guide. If this seems too hard, forget this and use Youtube... 
When  you have downloaded the film, download the subtitle and extract the  files from the Zip archive into the same directory as the film. 
Rename the subtitle to the same as the film.   *Playing the film*: 
VLC does the below more or less automatically. However Media player classic has some usability advantages in other areas. 
It will automatically load any subtitles that are named the same as the film. 
To  see subtitles in Media player classic, make sure settings are on  Menu:  View>Options>Output. Select "Video Mixing Renderer 7 or 9 -  Renderless) Make sure you enable Subtitles: Rightclick on the screen and  select Subtitles>Enabled.  
The principle to show subtitles  is: Ensure all settings to actually show the subtitles are enabled.  Subtitles usually have the file extension .srt or .sub.  * If the subtitles seem to be out of sync:*_  Check that you have the right version of the film. Some films have a   "director's cut" version which is longer than the regular film.  Alternatively the Blueray version is sometimes different than the DVD  version.Older Russian films have often been restored including some cutting. Did  you get the subtitles for a  complete film where the film you actually downloaded is the 2 CD  version, or vice versa? 
Should it be totally impossible to find a match,  there are editors which will let you shift all the subtitles forward or  back to match the film. 
You can also ask for help in Rutrackers forum (in Russian), alternatively here in either language. _

----------


## Hanna

Rutracker is sure amazing. Imagine having a "national tracker" with practically every film that was ever made in the country. If somebody made a documentary about birds, in 1935... or a quirky childrens adventure in the 1960s, it'll be on Rutracker with 100 seeds, 200 comments and meticulously written up and tagged.  
Meanwhile I tried to find some (locally) famous Swedish films from the 1950s. No sign of them anywhere, let alone our world famous tracker. You simply can't get them anymore and they exist purely in people's memories. 
 Rutracker is a very unique thing and I can only conclude that Russians must be cinema lovers of epic proportions.   *I hope the RU government don't go after Rutracker - it's practically a cultural institution!* Media reports Russia will get "tough on piracy". 
I'd encourage everybody to explore this unique tracker and its amazing content.

----------


## iCake

There've been a lot of attempts to smother "rutracker". The most famous... or infamous try, depending on how you look at things, was when the tracker was denied its domain name without notice, which they had kept for a very long time. That domain was like a symbol back then. Anyone with rudimentary knowledge of the Russian internet knew it. Needless to say the domain name had a *.ru* in its ending. The owners of the website ended up relocating the tracker to the international *.org* That's how it got its current name btw. 
P.S. I read that flattering comment of yours about my English. I assure you I'm not as good as you said I might be. In fact, the only reason I chose "piqued my curiosity" was a quick look in Oxford collocations dictionary. Yeah, I know I cheated. But hell, I never pretended my English was anything better than basic.

----------

